# The Rap + Hip-Hop Experiment for May-June 2015



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Title: Still Not a Player

Performer(s): Big Pun featuring Joe

Classical Music Piece Associated with this Work: Robert Schumann's Dichterliebe

Breakdown: Typically I am definitely not a huge fan of R and B hooks but when I first heard this piece many years ago, I realized the very catchy melody used for this piece. The question is where is that lovely piano from? Fascinatingly enough, using the WhoSampled database, I found out that the sample is from Brenda Russell's song "A Little Bit of Love" from the introduction section.






Just sheer brilliance and a perfect complement to Big Pun's breezy approach in his vocal delivery here.


----------

